# 3 more Phrag. kovachii's!



## Drorchid (Mar 7, 2012)

More and more kovachii's are coming into bloom for us. Below are 3 from 3 different crosses that I thought I would show, to show some of the variation within this species.

The fist is Phrag. kovachii 'Corupuna' (named after a mountain in Peru). It is a cross between 'Maximus' and 'Goliath':







Close up of the pouch:





The second one is Phrag. kovachii 'Yerupaja' (named after another mountain in Peru). It is a cross between 'Tupac Amaru' and 'Maximus'. This particular plant had 2 flowers spikes with 2 flowers open at the same time. This particular clone had one of the lightest flowers that I have seen thus far. Also the flower spike itself was very "green" and did not have much pigments. I decided to self it, to hopefully get even lighter flowers, and who knows eventually albino kovachii's?

The whole plant:





2 Flowers:





Close up of one flower:





Pouch (notice it is a lot lighter in color compared to the pouch of 'Corupina':





And last, Phrag. kovachii 'Tamagochi'. This particular plant had a flower spike with 3 flower buds! It is a cross between 'Goliath' and 'Jewel'.











Robert


----------



## Marc (Mar 7, 2012)

And again I'm silenced, say nothing, gaping and enjoying these wonderfull blooms.

Ik ben sprakeloos Robert!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 7, 2012)

Bedankt Marc!

Have Phrag. kovachii's made it to the Netherlands yet?

Robert


----------



## Marc (Mar 7, 2012)

Drorchid said:


> Bedankt Marc!
> 
> Have Phrag. kovachii's made it to the Netherlands yet?
> 
> Robert



Koos Wubben has some for sale but these are still small plants that should take 4 years to reach blooming size. I've also seen kovachii offered by Popow on his Ebay site.

I expect the market in Europe to be flooded within 5 to 10 years and prices for NBS kovachii's close to what we pay for BNS besseae's now.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 7, 2012)

Is it just me but It seems the shapes of newer kovachii flowers are better and better? Very nice flowers Robert. :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2012)

Mickey Mouse convention....oke: 

It's funny that since EYOF had these plants before anyone that they aren't all over the place in Europe..


----------



## Clark (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice hat trick.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 7, 2012)

Stunning set of blooms!


----------



## John M (Mar 7, 2012)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing these photos, Robert!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2012)

What an amazing flower!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 7, 2012)

These flowers are dramatic. They scream "I AM HERE! LOOK AT ME!"


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Mar 8, 2012)

Chuck said:


> These flowers ...... scream "I AM HERE! LOOK AT ME!"



I'm looking! :smitten: And dreaming...... :drool:


----------



## Lycaste53 (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice, wonderful plants and pics. Thanks
Best regards, Gina


----------



## valenzino (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow....i have also 1 Maximus x Goliath spikeing now...plant from flask at Dijon WOC....hope will be as nice as yours...My plant already aborted once,and so put in Ebb-flood and seems going much much better...


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 8, 2012)

Speechless. I love Kovachii. I might be getting some seedlings myself soon.


----------



## Dido (Mar 8, 2012)

I like them all hopefully prices come down and I can get some in a few years


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 8, 2012)

Great flowers! I like to see those variations... 
And 3 buds that is very very interesting!


----------



## Marc (Mar 8, 2012)

Dido said:


> I like them all hopefully prices come down and I can get some in a few years



I think it will happen, at least as far as Europe is concerned I get the idea that each and every blooming kovachii is used to produce selflings or hybrids.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 8, 2012)

very nice,great to see


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll say it again. I have yet to see a kovachii hybrid that does more than make me shrug my shoulders. But the species itself amazes me...love these photos. It will be years before I can afford to try one...but hopefully by then it will be as easy as besseae has become.


----------



## Stone (Mar 9, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Tony Beck (Mar 12, 2012)

*The Phrag Man.*

Well done, fantastic blooms if mine turn as well as these I'll be one happy orchid grower.


----------

